# Mollins' Zombie Costume



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok, so ive started on the jacket, it started out as a normal jacket (sorry no pictures but i have started to attack weak points etc.

I just made a thick mud water solution, and splattered it onto the top, and rubbed it in with my hands, and walked on it in dirty shoes etc
here it is so far:



















I went to ASDA yesterday, and got soem props, unfortunately i cant get photos of them as they are in the loft (we have visitors tomorrow) but i kept out the things for my costume I got

I got 2 face wounds, a pair of gruesome gloves, and what was originally a sling, but i just cut out the wound, because im going to be using it on my forearm, sticking through my jacket.










here is the shirt, ive just finished it off


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks great so far! keep us posted!


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Looking good! Can't wait to see the finished costume. Keep us posted!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

updated it


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

ive also stained my shirt now, im going to mud it up before i post it though (also, my camera is at a wedding at the moment)


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

here i am modelling the jacket and shirt as they have been done so far


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks great so far. Now you need some dirty pants and its complete.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice!

This will help me too, we are doing Zombies this year and I was looking for ideas for the clothes.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks GREAT! I love the wound showing through the hole in the jacket..

Very orginal!

Uh, does you dad know you thrashed his Jacket?
LOL

Keep up the good work! I want to see your whole costume posted when your done.
PS..Are you really from Scotland, and if so, what is Halloween like there? I didn't know they celebrated Halloween in Europe.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

yeah, im really from scotland, i mean kids go out trick or treating, but everyone in the place where i live knows about my house at halloween, i always get mobbed, but ive moved so im putting up posters

and the jacket was about 10bucks fro ma charity shop

the wound was originally on a sling i got fro massda (owned by walmart)


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

looks great, it would be expsensive, but it would really set the costume off if you had those costume contacts that make your eyes look all creepy


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

here i am in my costume










im not completely finished, i need to get a carnation and let it die, and i need to blood stain the shirt


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, looks pretty good! Great job.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

added image


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Looking good, you will have to post a picture on Halloween so we can see you with the costume and make-up on


----------



## Drakemir (Sep 28, 2005)

nice job man  looks good!: )


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

well people!, I have a party tomorrow! and there is supposedly a costume competition!

I will post pictures of me in my full costume and some other people on saturday after i get back from the party

there is also goign to be a fireworks display, so im taking my long exposure camera to get some pictures!


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

here i am

http://img310.imageshack.us/img310/9953/p10100102ur.jpg


----------

